# Snake bite Eagleby Queensland



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was reading a Logan Crime watch page and just read this post by someone from the page. Not sure what sort of snake it was or even if it is a confirmed snake bite but sounds like one to me. Here is the post.


"Hello. I thought it best to message you due to the amount of followers you have. I was hoping you could put out a warning to those in the Eagleby area that a boy (my nephew) 13 years of age was bitten by a snake at the Albert River Park. He stupidly went for a dip in the river today and felt something bite him. Within minutes his hand had swelled and became very painful. He and his friend looked for assistance at my house but I was not home. He then became unconscious. It wasn't until the ambulance, his friend had called, arrived did they discover it was a snake bite. He is safe in the Mater hospital now. I just want to warn parents and their kids about going to the park as it is a very busy one.


----------



## fourexes (Jan 28, 2014)

one of the local parks near me in the busiest part of town is a tiger snake haven... the only difference between swimming in tropical Australia and swimming in most other parts of Australia is one has signs (and obviously less crocodiles & irukandji jellyfish). Do we really need signs for everything though? Awareness is cheaper to pass on than signs, it also lasts longer.


----------

